# Coil Building Workshop @ VK Parkwood Saturday the 4th July 2015



## HappyCamper (24/6/15)

*So you want to know how to build seriously cool coils?*

Kieth Milton will be giving a Coil building workshop at Vape King Parkwood Saturday the 4th of July 2015

14 Torquay Road

Parkwood

Workshop will start at 10:00

Get to sample some of our new up and coming flavours

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/6/15)

Do we need to bring coilers/ kanthol etc or is this more of a show and tell ?


----------



## free3dom (24/6/15)

Some example coil pictures from @Keith Milton would make this thread much better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (24/6/15)

Here are some examples

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Keith Milton (24/6/15)

The Juggernaut

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/6/15)

Great idea @HappyCamper 
All the best with it 

And kudos to @Keith Milton - those coil photos look super!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keith Milton (24/6/15)

Thanks a lot @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (25/6/15)

Amazing coils @Keith Milton 

Clearly the right person to teach building super cool coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HappyCamper (25/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Do we need to bring coilers/ kanthol etc or is this more of a show and tell ?



hi,

Bring Kanthol and material, it is going to be structured like a workshop we will have a vote on which coil to build and do a class step by step. hope this helps


----------



## HappyCamper (25/6/15)

Silver said:


> Great idea @HappyCamper
> All the best with it
> 
> And kudos to @Keith Milton - those coil photos look super!!



Thank you!


----------



## HappyCamper (25/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Amazing coils @Keith Milton
> 
> Clearly the right person to teach building super cool coils



Keith Milton is the go to guy for awesome coils, the coil he made for my doge x2 is perfectly balanced awesome flavour large clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/15)

Keith Milton said:


> The Juggernaut



Hi @Keith Milton
I am curious as to what the benefit is of these rather "cool" coils versus simple microcoils
Is it better flavour, a more even vape, better clouds?
More longevity?
What has your experience been?

Also, are these more aimed for the very low ohm builds or will even a 1 ohm build benefit from one of these types of fancy builds?


----------



## Keith Milton (25/6/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Keith Milton
> I am curious as to what the benefit is of these rather "cool" coils versus simple microcoils
> Is it better flavour, a more even vape, better clouds?
> More longevity?
> ...


 

It is a combination of the two, depending on wha you prefer, but i do them to see if i am able to build them and make my Vaping journey as exciting and interesting as i can.

I see all the coil builds the guys post and think to myself " am i able to do that and is it even possible to do it ", so in some cases it is just pure curiosity on my part.

But of all the coils i have built, i prefer the 2x strand 28g claptoned with 32g, and i am currently using that on my Subtank Mini V1, awsome flavour and huge clouds on my DIY liquids, currently vaping a Dragons Blood DIY liquid, and the vape is warm at 35w and 1.22ohms. But a good vape for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ridhwaan (25/6/15)

@keithmilton Hope this is not the one and only workshop as I am not going to make this one but I am seriously interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Milton (25/6/15)

Ridhwaan said:


> @keithmilton Hope this is not the one and only workshop as I am not going to make this one but I am seriously interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Going to try to do it at least once a month, and will see how much interest there is for this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ridhwaan (5/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Going to try to do it at least once a month, and will see how much interest there is for this.


Hey guys @keithmilton how was the turnout yesterday? Whats the feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Milton (5/7/15)

Ridhwaan said:


> Hey guys @keithmilton how was the turnout yesterday? Whats the feedback
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There was only two guys that came.


----------



## Ridhwaan (5/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> There was only two guys that came.


Ay I really wanted to be there sorry Keith, let me know when you free to show me a couple tricks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Milton (5/7/15)

Ridhwaan said:


> Ay I really wanted to be there sorry Keith, let me know when you free to show me a couple tricks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ok, you must let me know when you availible


----------



## Willyza (5/7/15)

I am also interested 
so if u ever venture out East way, will definitely be there


----------



## HappyCamper (8/7/15)

Thank you to Keith for an awesome day, those coils are awesome. Just a pity about the Apollo


----------



## HappyCamper (8/7/15)




----------



## HappyCamper (8/7/15)




----------



## HappyCamper (8/7/15)

So many coils where built


----------

